# AKC, SV, USA, WDA, & Co-own



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

For German style shows through either USA or WDA do both co-owners have to be members of the same organization or is one co-owner membership enough. For example Co-owner 1 is a member of USA CO2 is a member of WDA- can a dog be shown under a USA (WDA) club or do both owners need to be members of USA (WDA)?

Does a co-ownership affect AKC showing? Does anything need to be done to register, etc.?


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

I know for SURE for USA shows only one owner has to be a member, I assume WDA is the same, no idea about AKC but I doubt thered be any issues there.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I think for AKC the other person is their agent, can't remember.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

For AKC, neither owner is a member as AKC has only member clubs. Anyone with a fully AKC registered dog can show.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: AKC, SV, USA, WDA, & Co-own*

I think for both only one has to be. I list myself as the owner, and I am a member of both USA and WDA. I list my husband as the co-owner, and he is a member of neither (and I have an individual membership, not family). I've never been asked about it. 

Also I think you can get away with listing the breeder as the co-owner if your membership hasn't gone through yet (assuming the breeder is a member).

What is meant by "USA (WDA)"? USA = United Schutzhund Clubs of America, and the WDA is the GSDCA-WDA. Different orgs with their own shows (as far as I know the two "SV style" GSD conformation venues in the United States).


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I listed USA (WDA) because I know they are different organizations. Just trying to ask the same question for each organization without typing it all out twice.


----------

